# My loves!



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Our non rat pets.  ... We also have two betta fish (Scully & Rosemarie), but I don't have pics of them. 

Cheddar









Cocoa









Dustbunny









Jojo









Linnie









Bazil









Beatle









Russ









Dex









Ignatius









Patience









Zeppelin 









Pearla & Fletcher


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cute pets. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Awesome! I love your budgies <3 ^_^


----------

